# Bit of a con?



## cyberelic (1 Feb 2009)

I've seen the UKapps website and its associated forum. There is a planting set advertised (in the merchandise section) but no links to where it may be purchased. What is going on? 

Either they should remove all links and apologize for mis-representation, or make it plain how I can purchase one of these sets...

P.


----------



## Nick16 (1 Feb 2009)

pm dan crawford, hes the man. there is a thread on here.


----------



## BINKSY1973 (1 Feb 2009)

Here's the thread.

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=2220&start=0&hilit=ukaps+tool+set

Cheers Gordon.


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Feb 2009)

cyberelic said:
			
		

> Either they should remove all links and apologize for mis-representation, or make it plain how I can purchase one of these sets...



chill dude, chill  8)


----------



## StevenA (1 Feb 2009)

Calm down calm down. If an apology is needed i think it's about the title of this thread!


----------



## Egmel (1 Feb 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> pm dan crawford, hes the man. there is a thread on here.


Yup, look in the buy sell and swap section.


----------



## cyberelic (1 Feb 2009)

Thanks guys, so it *is* just a con, there are no more planting kits for sale (as of late July 2008). Although I'm sure the guy is a sweet well meaning person (!!!) he should at least stop mis-representing his ability to supply the goods. He should take the advert down until such time as he is capable of supplying the goods, and apologize for the annoyance caused. 

It's hard enough trying to find decent aquarium planting equipment, at a reasonable price, (as I'm sure you people have discovered) without some nutter pretending to offer for sale equipment on a supposedly reputable website...

P.


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Feb 2009)

LOL this guy makes me laugh! The UKAPS tool kit was a one off and it was actually a very good tool kit and more people now want it. If there is enough interest then some more will be ordered, understood!!!!! 
UKAPS have limited funds to order this stuff in bulk so they must rely on people pre-paying for them so that they have the financial power to order in bulk, thats what I did to get mine. Did have to wait sometime for it but its well worth.


----------



## Ed Seeley (1 Feb 2009)

I don't understand your approach to this Cyberelic.  I'm locking this thread as it's only purpose seems to be to have a go at someone.  If you want to discuss it further then PM me or Dan directly please.


----------

